# 8w7 vs 7w8?



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

what are the differences between 7w8 and 8w7?


----------



## Debater Girl (Oct 27, 2015)

7w8s and 8w7 can be very similar in the sense that they are both dominant, realists, aggressive and intense. The biggest difference you have to consider is that typically 7s want variety in life, while an 8 would prefer the intensity of one enjoyable experience. 8s in general are dominant creatures that don't want to be controlled (it can be seen as a fear). This can be easily confused with the 7s desire to be free. 7s desire to be free stems from them wanting variety in life, limitless options. They do things for pleasure, even if it means riling someone up.


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

Debater Girl said:


> 7w8s and 8w7 can be very similar in the sense that they are both dominant, realists, aggressive and intense. The biggest difference you have to consider is that typically 7s want variety in life, while an 8 would prefer the intensity of one enjoyable experience. 8s in general are dominant creatures that don't want to be controlled (it can be seen as a fear). This can be easily confused with the 7s desire to be free. 7s desire to be free stems from them wanting variety in life, limitless options. They do things for pleasure, even if it means riling someone up.


How do you mean, intensity of one enjoyable experience? How would that differ from say, Steve Jobs (7w8) building his company into an empire over the course of many years? Wouldn't that be considered partaking in "the intensity of one enjoyable experience"?


----------



## Debater Girl (Oct 27, 2015)

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> How do you mean, intensity of one enjoyable experience? How would that differ from say, Steve Jobs (7w8) building his company into an empire over the course of many years? Wouldn't that be considered partaking in "the intensity of one enjoyable experience"?


It's not saying that 7w8's are incapable of staying on track and building an empire over a long period of time, rather they would prefer to have variety (which can be interpreted as wanting many experiences) in their lives unlike the 8w7 who doesn't really have that sort of variety oriented mindset as their primary goal. I think it's quite difficult to completely identify a person's enneagram based on isolated actions and to say concretely that Steve Jobs is in fact a 7w8. And even if he was a 7w8, there are many other factors that could have contributed to Steve Job's desire to focus on his company.


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

Debater Girl said:


> It's not saying that 7w8's are incapable of staying on track and building an empire over a long period of time, rather they would prefer to have variety (which can be interpreted as wanting many experiences) in their lives unlike the 8w7 who doesn't really have that sort of variety oriented mindset as their primary goal. I think it's quite difficult to completely identify a person's enneagram based on isolated actions and to say concretely that Steve Jobs is in fact a 7w8. And even if he was a 7w8, there are many other factors that could have contributed to Steve Job's desire to focus on his company.


I was just using Jobs as an example to better word my question. And so would that mean an 8w7 would be more likely to chose one thing a focus completely on that, orrr..? I'm not sure I'm quite understanding. Or I guess a better question is, in a tritype what would a 7w8 with an 8 gut fix look like? And Vise versa?


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> what are the differences between 7w8 and 8w7?


One simple difference is that

type 7 is about exploring ideas and possibilities and often not wanting limitations imposed on that
type 8 is about taking control and being decisive in order to make things happen

Donald Trump offers a raw example of 8w7 in his run for president. Others are incompetent and unable to get things done like he can which pulls him into the race to take charge.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

A fixing trump with an enneagram implies that he is human. We all know that he is merely an animatronic faximily piloted by his hair piece in order to blend in with society and achieve it's goal of world domination.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Where would the Donald be without his hair? It's even got it's own song.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

8's and 7s.

The wings just give a bit of a flavor to the core type. The core type is still 90% of the person in terms of enneagram.

So the difference between a 7 and an 8 is the real question. I'll post my thoughts a bit later, feeling like crap and need some sleep right now lol.


----------

